
Picking Locks with Audio Technology - ingve
https://cacm.acm.org/news/246744-picking-locks-with-audio-technology/fulltext
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Dug out a link to the orginal research paper (mainly because I was a bit
skeptical of the claims)

[https://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~junhan/papers/SpiKey_HotMobile2...](https://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~junhan/papers/SpiKey_HotMobile20_CamReady.pdf)

